# Bit of a rant and need some advice



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I am sad, disappointed, angry upset. My sister has a 4 year old pit/hound mix, and he has BIG behavioral issues. She and I both live with our parents. Sometimes it’s wonderful…but I feel like I have to tolerate anything her dog does or she sees it as a personal attack on herself. He’s tried to go after the goats, and she downplays it. “The goat started it” and he was just mouthing…I’m getting sick of it. He snapped at me and almost got my hand, and she deflected his behavior, saying I need to give him treats every time he shows aggression so he will like me. It never seemed to occur to her to apologize. Dog fights are just something that happens every few days when he jumps up and goes after another dog. I keep my dog in my room to protect her. If she’s out, I watch her.

Today, he chewed the open/close handle to adjust the vacuum on my SIMPLE PULSE MILKING MACHINE. It’s barely attached now. I don’t know if it will still function. He ruined a piece of the overflow system—the black plastic cylinder with two small balls inside underneath the milker. The balls are like small marbles in size. I can’t find them, so I assume they were eaten. I don’t know if anything else is wrong. I guess I’m going to contact the company about replacements. It could also have been her boyfriend’s dog, but she’s never done anything like this before. I noticed my sister’s dog is acting very quiet. This is what he does after he rips something apart or tries to bite someone. I absolutely rely on this machine. My hands have such a hard time milking. I have the flu right now (and possibly hand, foot, and mouth virus), so not having a milking machine after walking the goats up the hill and around to the house twice a day with a sore popping knee will be so mentally and physically exhausting. I love this wonderful machine! Please don’t be broken!!

Has anyone ever had an animal try to destroy your equipment? What would you do about it? I plan to have a small fenced milking area in the basement with a sink. I might be able to keep him out that way. I don’t know when this will happen. The piping is there to add a sink. The door to the basement faces the goat pens and would be a much easier walk.

As for her dog…I don’t know how to handle him or her. It seems inevitable that he will do it again. She is already diverting blame to me. Because I have this thing that her dog can destroy, it’s my fault? I need it to be by a sink so I can clean it, and the door to outside is right there. The laundry room has a door which could be kept closed to keep dogs out of it, but I know that rule will never be followed. I don’t know if there is a place I can put the milker to keep him away from it when he’s motivated. He is let outside unsupervised all the time and rips things apart in the garage, so I don’t want to keep my machine out there. Plus, the free ranging turkeys and mice will contaminate it. It’s an expensive machine!!😱AND it’s only a month old! I wish she would watch the dog better or put him somewhere when she can’t. A lot of things boil down to her not taking responsibility for his behavior and monitoring him. He isn’t my dog. She spends so little time with him. I know she works, but this happened while she was home. I try to let her see the dog’s issues without saying anything because she will try very hard to blame me. I want to keep my cool and be mature about it. I hope I have the strength.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately you will have to put it away where the dog can't get it even if it is inconvenient for you. I'm surprised your parents are ok with an aggressive dog. It sounds like all you can do is protect your animals, property and yourself the best you can since the dog is allowed to do what he wants.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I’m wondering if I could buy a metal wire dog pen to put around it. That might help protect it. It’s too heavy to put most places. I believe my parents are so afraid of confronting her about the dog. She will become emotional and twist their words and make herself the victim instead of putting the dog in her room (he would destroy HER things then). I think it’s gotten out of hand. He bit my mom’s ear, and she should have gotten stitches. I helped her clean the wound every day. She is so lucky it didn’t get infected. The dog has one bite report on his record after he bit my mom’s arm breaking up a dog fight. He is a rescue, so I don’t know what other history he has. Over time I guess his problems have become normal life. They shouldn’t be. I don’t go in the living room where he likes to sleep anymore. I avoid him as much as possible because I decided that if he bites me I will report it. I would want him to be euthanized. My sister’s upset this morning because I think her dog damaged the milker. I should be the one upset with her dog, but I’m not allowed to be. He ripped apart a mattress last month. He’s ripped wiring out of the atv twice. I’m hoping my sister will move out and take the dog with her. I’m trying to be patient until then. Seeing him around the farm animals makes me very nervous. It would be easier having one of my Nigerian bucks living in the house than this dog.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am sad that this is happening. The only advice is report the biting. If your sister is not prepared to do the right thing you must be the one.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is a shame that your mom is afraid of your sister. She could be seriously or even fatally wounded from that dog.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

My sister even told me once that she is waiting for him to do something really bad and have to put him to sleep. So I KNOW she is aware of what’s going on but chooses to give excuses for him. It makes me feel gross and sad. Why should he be allowed to do that bad thing? Maybe she should STOP that from happening. Every day I wonder what is going to be the big event. I try to keep all the animals safe from him. “I try” all the time to keep the big bad event from happening. I believe deep down she feels guilty, but can’t handle the emotions. So, she projects his issues onto other people and animals he goes after. He really doesn’t like Treasure, my goat that is due to kid soon. I will have to be super vigilant to protect her and her kids. She hasn’t recognized all the things I do to keep her dog from doing something bad. I was the one who made sure he didn’t leave our property to bother our neighbor’s sheep. He just keeps getting let out unsupervised. My dad is hoping he runs away. I seem to be the only one who understands this situation is unacceptable. We shouldnt be walking on the eggshells around a dog. The goats we keep outside are better behaved than this! It’s absurd. He isn’t a disturbed child the world needs to accommodate. She needs to protect other people from him and protect him from himself. If she loves him and wants him to stay in this world, she needs to watch him around others and put him somewhere away from people (her room) when she can’t. My simple pulse milker and extra teat cups and jars was $1000. It’s not like he chewed another windowsill. I can’t believe that my sister is immediately blaming me. I’m just not going to bring it up again. Fingers crossed she and her boyfriend get engaged and move out!! She told me last weekend they are going ring shopping soon. I’m very excited for her, but my first thought was wondering if they will be moving out with her dog…Congratulations! Would you like me to help you get your dog in the car??

The bright side is that I think the milker is still functioning. But I know he will do worse next time. Because I don’t want a next time, I’m going to have that milking room in the basement this weekend. I’m excited about my little milking area. That will make milking so much easier. But I’m not going to thank her dog for the motivation.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks for listening to my rants! I figured goat people would understand my frustration. I understand I will have to protect my machine better somehow. I might put it in my room. If my dog chews it (I don’t think she ever would), at least it will be my own dog.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you have to put up with all of that. I hope your sister moves out soon. To wait for something bad to happen can lead to a lawsuit or large fine. I hope nothing happens to people or animals before she leaves.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

is there anyway at all you can give the dog exercise? i know you are sick now and its not your dog and all but usually a dog tears things up because one, its a puppy, two its a bigger puppy and three its bored/excessive energy or not worked with.if no one is doing anything with it then being that mix it has to be hipper/have energy?... you can possibly get kongs and put food in them and freeze them, it would keep him occupied for awhile?knuckle bones most dogs like and they get buisy chewing... I am sorry about your machine that would suck(some day i am going to get one)hopefully she gets married and finds her new place with her dog


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm so VERY sorry you have to deal with this and are trying to deal with this in the best way you can. Perhaps a sit down with your parents...... if that dog bites someone that is not a family member that could be a HUGE lawsuit and will come back on your parents. Are they prepared to have someone including a family member hospitalized because of the dog? Tell them you love your sister and appreciate her kind heart, but waiting for something terrible to happen is irresponsible and very scary for all of you. I understand your sister feels sorry for the dog, but she is also doing nothing to train or exercise to help his behavior in any way. I have had aggressive dogs that I have managed but NEVER a dog that would bite a family member. If I did, I would have the dog put down. Period. Sounds harsh, but sometimes this kind of behavior just can't be fixed. Best wishes to you and your family, I hope you all can find a solution.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

daisymay said:


> is there anyway at all you can give the dog exercise? i know you are sick now and its not your dog and all but usually a dog tears things up because one, its a puppy, two its a bigger puppy and three its bored/excessive energy or not worked with.if no one is doing anything with it then being that mix it has to be hipper/have energy?... you can possibly get kongs and put food in them and freeze them, it would keep him occupied for awhile?knuckle bones most dogs like and they get buisy chewing... I am sorry about your machine that would suck(some day i am going to get one)hopefully she gets married and finds her new place with her dog


He sometimes gets worse if he exercises. He either gets over stimulated or his feet get red from running and he gets more aggressive. He has IBD, so if he eats something that doesn’t agree with his stomach, he also gets more aggressive. He is so high maintenance. He is also food aggressive.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

wow poor guy i would be grumpy too.... i really hope your sister will take him soon.... good luck... they do have muzzles that dogs can wear that they can eat, pant ect but then again your sister would have to put it on him when he is not with her.

i remember when i was young we had two dogs. my brother was playing roughly with his new friend and the dog bit the other kids face. the dog thought he was attacking my brother.the kid ended up with stitches so the dog had to be put down due to insurance and being sued(the kid was low to the ground so the dog just bit whatever was closest). 

it seems like this guy needs a new owner or to be put to sleep. doesnt sound like he is happy at all  and you guys dont sound too happy either. a dog is supposed to be part of the household not something that must be endured.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

There are people well equipped to handle dogs with his issues. Your sister is not one of them. Rather than waiting for disaster to strike so he must be euthanized, she should try to get him to a safer place with the right person and surroundings. If she really cared about him, that would be in his best interest. If that’s not an option, euthanasia when he’s clam and in the care of those who love him is much more merciful than waiting until authorities are involved and he’s taken and held by animal control for however long and then destroyed after a confusing, stressful time. 

And I don’t care who an animal belongs to, if it mouthed my goats or any of my poultry, I’d absolutely be correcting that dog and I wouldn’t care if it upset my sister or whomever owned the dog. I’m sorry you’re going through all this. 

If you want to try talking to your sister yet again, keep your emotions out of your concerns and replies, and simply state facts. She’ll likely spin off to unrelated things or mount a huge emotional counter attack and then you stay calm, ignore whatever she said that has nothing to do with the issue at hand, and repeat the initial concern until she addresses it. If she brings up a good point or something she won’t let go of even if it’s not a good point, tell her you’ll get back to that since it is important to her right after you two discuss the issue you brought up. 

I am worried about way more than a milking machine (though that is a real bummer). I hope you are able to keep your animals and yourself safe.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im sorry. But waiting for a disaster to happens is not smart. Report the dog. If any animal acted that way around me, it would be shot. Any dog that bites an owner needs to be destroyed. I have zero tolerence for biteing, or a dog killing , mameing livestock. Theres 4 buried in the back acres to prove it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Everyone is right here, your family will be sued for injury or even death of a person or animal. Or a child. 
If your parents own their property, they may lose it by a huge lawsuit, because of a dog they know is dangerous and will not take care of the issue before something really bad happens.

If your sister is of adult age, she may alone be sued and have to pay big or
even jailed, if she knew this dog was dangerous. 

Even if she lives at home or on her own, she is liable to pay for damages done by this dog.
If you lose equipment, an animal, she is liable.

Some states have different laws, but I am sure, this is not going to end well.

Protect your goats and things, is all you can do unless the issue is gone.
I am so sorry your family is not thinking straight or scared of your sister. I am very concerned there.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I talked to my mom about what would happen if he bit a visitor or delivery driver, and she said if it happens it happens. It’s…disappointing. She can’t bear to talk about it any more because “I’m giving her heartburn” every time I mention anything about it. She said if we get sued we’ll deal with it then. My sister is an adult, but I worry we could still get sued. It really frustrates me that my mom, dad, and sister let him outside for hours unwatched. I realize he is out and immediately try to find him. I feel like I’m the only one except for my grandmother who understands he may bite someone or hurt an animal. They make me think I’m the problem. Judging by all the support on this site, I know my judgment on this is WAY more NORMAL. My sister’s boyfriend and I are the only ones who watch the dog. I posted about being overwhelmed lately when my mom was going to buy a Nubian buckling I would be taking care of despite my wishes (but she saw him and didn’t like him). This dog is a big part of my stress. I know my sister had tried trainers and he’s on mood stabilizers that help, but he isn’t out growing his issues. He has weird mood swings and you don’t want to walk near him based on the weird way he is standing or posturing himself. He came from a place with a lot of drug problems. I think there’s something wrong in his brain. He almost breaks the windows barking and fixating at something when nothing is there. He has fits. He’s the strangest dog. He attacked one of the turkeys last week and I broke it up before he seriously injured the bird. He was laying in the driveway sleeping and the bird walked by, so he jumped up attacking whatever was around. He’s just not right. It’s nice to know I’m not just over reacting and being a bad person because the dog makes me worried and uncomfortable.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I feel your pain.....here, I live with 6 other people. Me (The 7th person), my two sisters, my two brothers & my mom and dad. My oldest sister.........can be a BIG butt..... It sounds like your sister doesn't care about your opinions, or your animals OR your things. A dog like that is nothing but trouble in the end. really? "waiting for him to do something really bad and have to put him to sleep " I mean really?? If she knows he is aggressive and could KILL someone or something..... lets just say If I had a dog get mean or aggressive, A- I would have it rehomed to someone who can and knows how to train it. B- Have it put down (Although I hate putting things down..). Your sister is not even thinking of the people she lives with/is around 24/7. You are her sister/Brother? She needs to realize that dog could hurt any of you, even her or her boyfriend. I hope she realizes that dog is dangerous. Its not worth having your family get hurt over, I love my animals and cant imagine life without them, but, my family is my everything........Ive already lost my baby brother. Tell your sister you all love the dog and would never want to hurt him, but, yall love her more. Tell her you dont want the dog to hurt her and that its not worth risking her and other peoples lives for her own stubbornness. Tell her to think about it, she loves her family? loves her boyfriend? then why keep something who can hurt the ones you love? I wouldn't..


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> I feel your pain.....here, I live with 6 other people. Me (The 7th person), my two sisters, my two brothers & my mom and dad. My oldest sister.........can be a BIG butt..... It sounds like your sister doesn't care about your opinions, or your animals OR your things. A dog like that is nothing but trouble in the end. really? "waiting for him to do something really bad and have to put him to sleep " I mean really?? If she knows he is aggressive and could KILL someone or something..... lets just say If I had a dog get mean or aggressive, A- I would have it rehomed to someone who can and knows how to train it. B- Have it put down (Although I hate putting things down..). Your sister is not even thinking of the people she lives with/is around 24/7. You are her sister/Brother? She needs to realize that dog could hurt any of you, even her or her boyfriend. I hope she realizes that dog is dangerous. Its not worth having your family get hurt over, I love my animals and cant imagine life without them, but, my family is my everything........Ive already lost my baby brother. Tell your sister you all love the dog and would never want to hurt him, but, yall love her more. Tell her you dont want the dog to hurt her and that its not worth risking her and other peoples lives for her own stubbornness. Tell her to think about it, she loves her family? loves her boyfriend? then why keep something who can hurt the ones you love? I wouldn't..


I am her older sister. I think she’s projecting herself onto the dog. Giving up on the dog is like giving up on herself. I strongly believe he should have been euthanized after he bit my moms ear. She ALMOST put him to sleep, but the vet (who doesn’t know the extent of his issues) wanted to try a few more meds to help keep him calm. If he’s doing this because he’s in pain, he needs to be put down. She makes a lot of excuses, but lately I noticed she spends very little time around her dog. It’s like if she doesn’t see him act up, then she can pretend he is the dog she imagines he is. When she first adopted him after he came up to her car, she and my mom believed he was sent from ~Jesus~. Turns out he ran away from his old owners, escaped some people who found him and tried to find his owners, escaped from her upstairs neighbors, and found her car. I can’t even make this stuff up. The second time I met him when she visited two years ago, he bit every person in our house. He tried to jump out of her car on the highway and cracked her windshield. It’s like what I’m a villain when I try to have logical, very needed conversations.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Emrcornerranch said:


> I’m wondering if I could buy a metal wire dog pen to put around it. That might help protect it. It’s too heavy to put most places. I believe my parents are so afraid of confronting her about the dog. She will become emotional and twist their words and make herself the victim instead of putting the dog in her room (he would destroy HER things then). I think it’s gotten out of hand. He bit my mom’s ear, and she should have gotten stitches. I helped her clean the wound every day. She is so lucky it didn’t get infected. The dog has one bite report on his record after he bit my mom’s arm breaking up a dog fight. He is a rescue, so I don’t know what other history he has. Over time I guess his problems have become normal life. They shouldn’t be. I don’t go in the living room where he likes to sleep anymore. I avoid him as much as possible because I decided that if he bites me I will report it. I would want him to be euthanized. My sister’s upset this morning because I think her dog damaged the milker. I should be the one upset with her dog, but I’m not allowed to be. He ripped apart a mattress last month. He’s ripped wiring out of the atv twice. I’m hoping my sister will move out and take the dog with her. I’m trying to be patient until then. Seeing him around the farm animals makes me very nervous. It would be easier having one of my Nigerian bucks living in the house than this dog.


The dog would be getting no reprive from us! Find a nice place and dig a hole..... shoot him. He is agressive to you and livestock and tearing up very expensive equipment. Make sister pay for the fix!. She refuses to deal with it instead rewards him for it. No no no.

I will tell you. My mother adopted a mean pit mix from the pound. We that he knew lived here could not go into her home. My mother has lewy bodies dimentia and lots of fun things come with that. I told her over and over again if i need get in the house and he will not let me i WILL shoot him in your living room. She did like your sister and made excuses. Then the dog started to come to our house. One mornin he decided he was having turkey hen. As i was cleaning this hen mama walks up. I just told her to take that dog home and i jad better not see him anymore. It ended up me being pretty nasty cause she kept coming up. So she takes the dog home and leaves him out. She is sitting at my table and sees him go off with a chicken not two hours later. Mind you the whole time she is asking ME if i actually saw him attack my hen... yes i did. But nooooo he would not do that. That is when she decided it was ok to call the vet. Not because he had threatened me many times but cause he was carting off a chicken.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> I am her older sister. I think she’s projecting herself onto the dog. Giving up on the dog is like giving up on herself. I strongly believe he should have been euthanized after he bit my moms ear. She ALMOST put him to sleep, but the vet (who doesn’t know the extent of his issues) wanted to try a few more meds to help keep him calm. If he’s doing this because he’s in pain, he needs to be put down. She makes a lot of excuses, but lately I noticed she spends very little time around her dog. It’s like if she doesn’t see him act up, then she can pretend he is the dog she imagines he is. When she first adopted him after he came up to her car, she and my mom believed he was sent from ~Jesus~. Turns out he ran away from his old owners, escaped some people who found him and tried to find his owners, escaped from her upstairs neighbors, and found her car. I can’t even make this stuff up. The second time I met him when she visited two years ago, he bit every person in our house. He tried to jump out of her car on the highway and cracked her windshield. It’s like what I’m a villain when I try to have logical, very needed conversations.


Wow.......I still cant believe your mom and dad puts up with that......I know I couldn't.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Report the dog, he will kill your goats. It is hard when family members don't support you, but, stand up for the goats and the machine. Good luck.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Here’s what I would do. I would go to your sister and say this: “you have two choices. 1 move out and take your dog with you, or 2 I’m taking your dog to the vet tomorrow to get put down.” 
It’s time to stand up to your family and do something. If they get mad don’t back down. If your sister refuses then load up the dog and take him to the vet! Show them you are serious. If she throws a childish fit then threaten to make her pay for your milking machine repairs.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Boy... I just now read through this thread and this is a scary situation. No family should be held hostage by a vicious dog with schizophrenic mood swings. It would be nice if you could pack the dog up and take it straight to the vet for euthanasia and deal with the family fallout afterwards, but that may not be possible since you don't actually own the dog, and it could open you to criminal charges and a lawsuit. I suggest purchasing a muzzle and putting it on the dog any time it's loose. If your sister isn't home very much then she won't be able to do anything about it. I think you can even get a type of restraining order that requires a dog to be muzzled any time it's around people other than the owner. Then it would be your sister's responsibility to muzzle the dog every time she's not home. That way if it objects to being muzzled, she'll be the one that gets bitten.

As for the milking machine, it stinks that it got chewed up but this sounds like a problem that's not too hard to prevent in the future. Can you put it inside a large floor cabinet? That way you can wheel it in and out as needed but it will be protected when not in use.

Good luck! This is not an easy situation.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are indeed very smart and so right in the way you feel. We are on your side. I myself am very proud of you for standing up, to what is right. 🤗 

It isn’t fair or right the way your parents think the way they do and is concerning.

If you are old enough to decide for yourself, would it be out of the question to ask grandma or another relative who understands where you are coming from, to move in with them and take your animals there?

It seems you are living in a bad atmosphere, which isn’t fair to a beautiful hearted young women.
Stress is not a good thing, when you are totally in the right here and no one will listen. It makes life hard.

Prayers to you, hope somehow, things will get better for you and your animals soon and find a better solution.



Here are the laws in Missouri, is this the state you reside in?




__





Missouri Dog Bite Laws


A Personal Injury article by Dani Alexis Ryskamp.




www.nolo.com


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Yes, I live in Missouri. My grandma lives too close to the city to take my goats there. This property is like a dream for me (146 acres). She moved in last December to save up money for a place with her boyfriend. She says she doesn’t want to be engaged and live with her parents. I REALLY hope she means that. The dog takes a significant portion of her income. She has spent thousands on him, and my parents have spent thousands on him. I don’t think she has managed to save much money.

Thanks everyone! It means a lot to me! I’m being bribed to be quiet by my mom at the moment. She’s helping me set up a milking room in the basement. I’m going to have it fenced in to keep the dog out and goats in. It’s going to have a sink and counter. The machine will be protected.

As far as the dog goes…My sister is reaching for some way to put them blame on another dog (especially mine who is in my room when I can’t watch her). She told me she didn’t think it was him because he’s been so good lately. He tried to bite me last week, but she believes that was my problem. He snapped at my mom yesterday and the day before. My mom didn’t mention a thing to my sister about it. She doesn’t want to upset her because he didn’t make contact. He’s starting to take possession of my parents’ bedroom. But it’s like no one else sees this. My sister and her boyfriend were talking about how silly the dog is when they came home from work and he runs over to their cars and pees on the tires.Why is that cute??He’s being dominant. It makes my head hurt.

My sister thought she felt a mass in his abdomen yesterday, and I can’t help but hope his life might just come to end end due to his multitude of health problems. That would be the optimal outcome. Such a shame! He will be missed. I doubt it will work out this way… My dad has mentioned taking care of the problem. That would cause a huge rift in the family, though. I know if anything happened to her dog, she would press charges and I would never see her again. I don’t want to lose her and betray her. The dog has already caused me stress. I believe the time will be right to sit down and have this conversation will her. I’m still mulling over what to say. She has the flu as well, so I know now isn’t the time. I do think he needs to start wearing a muzzle. My sister mentioned that herself a month ago. But she didn’t follow through with it, and I know she will get triggered when I mention it. He has a shock collar with a tracking system. It’s starting to glitch and not connect. That might be my way into mentioning a muzzle. She put one on him when he went to the vet to have his nails trimmed, since he will bite her if she tries to do it herself. Why shouldn’t he wear one to protect her family?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Dogs can’t wear a muzzle for long periods of time. They have to pant and is cruel. 

You can tell your sister, I love you very much and I feel your dog may be suffering if that lump is cancerous. 
It may be why he is acting the way he is, because he is in a lot of pain. 
It may of spread throughout the body depending on the type of cancer, it may be a good idea to have it tested or have him put down. Lumps are not a good sign.
If you love your dog, it would be in the best interest for him.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

there are muzzles that are large that the dog can pant.supposedly drink and eat although it would be difficult in my opinion. i bought one for my dog when we have people over. she is tied out of the way but some "people" are dumb and try to go up and pet her even when i say not too. so i wont get sued if she tries to nip because she has the muzzle on. so far its a work in progress to get her used to it. you cant just hook it on and leave it. please dont use a shock collar if it doesnt work correctly... shocking the dog randomly is cruel.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

daisymay said:


> there are muzzles that are large that the dog can pant.supposedly drink and eat although it would be difficult in my opinion. i bought one for my dog when we have people over. she is tied out of the way but some "people" are dumb and try to go up and pet her even when i say not too. so i wont get sued if she tries to nip because she has the muzzle on. so far its a work in progress to get her used to it. you cant just hook it on and leave it. please dont use a shock collar if it doesnt work correctly... shocking the dog randomly is cruel.


It doesn’t shock randomly. It doesn’t connect to the app on phones to tone or shock. Not that he ever had it on thought enough to make contact with his skin anyway.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

I’m with Sfwife, I would have already shot that dog and claimed I had no idea where it went to. Biting any of the livestock around here is a no let alone a person that lives there (strangers are free to go after). But I understand that might not be something you can do. So I would get the meanest hot fence charger you could find and set up around your goats and your stuff. Let him take that on and see how cute it is. Don’t muzzle him! If he has already bit you for doing nothing trying to get a muzzle on him is probably going to set him over the edge and I would rather not read how you got your face ripped off. 
Let your sister know that if he bites you or ends up getting into your goats you WILL report him. Don’t argue with her. If she gets jerkish about it just tell her I’m not going to argue just giving you a heads up and walk away. Depending on how your state deals with aggressive dogs that could end up being a huge fine for your sister. 
Your parents are adults and making their own choice. You did right by your mom and brought up what might happen and now it is up to her to either listen or deal with the fall out when it happens. As hard as it is just sit back. 
I am SO sorry you are having to deal with this. This is such a tough situation and you are not in the wrong. I don’t see that dog lasting very long so just do what you can to protect you and your stuff.
As for the Milker, do you have the new set up where it’s like a dolly? Or the older set up? If the older one get a tote and put it in. If the new one, well I don’t have that but try and think of something you could put it in to keep it safe.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

AndersonRanch said:


> I’m with Sfwife, I would have already shot that dog and claimed I had no idea where it went to. Biting any of the livestock around here is a no let alone a person that lives there (strangers are free to go after). But I understand that might not be something you can do. So I would get the meanest hot fence charger you could find and set up around your goats and your stuff. Let him take that on and see how cute it is. Don’t muzzle him! If he has already bit you for doing nothing trying to get a muzzle on him is probably going to set him over the edge and I would rather not read how you got your face ripped off.
> Let your sister know that if he bites you or ends up getting into your goats you WILL report him. Don’t argue with her. If she gets jerkish about it just tell her I’m not going to argue just giving you a heads up and walk away. Depending on how your state deals with aggressive dogs that could end up being a huge fine for your sister.
> Your parents are adults and making their own choice. You did right by your mom and brought up what might happen and now it is up to her to either listen or deal with the fall out when it happens. As hard as it is just sit back.
> I am SO sorry you are having to deal with this. This is such a tough situation and you are not in the wrong. I don’t see that dog lasting very long so just do what you can to protect you and your stuff.
> As for the Milker, do you have the new set up where it’s like a dolly? Or the older set up? If the older one get a tote and put it in. If the new one, well I don’t have that but try and think of something you could put it in to keep it safe.


Her boyfriend might take a job an hour away. I don’t know if she will go with him and take the job. At least my parents are on the same page that the dog will not be welcome living here if she decides to try and leave him here. The milker is the new one.My dad mounted it to a small metal cart so it can wheel around. I am hoping that by the end of this weekend it will be in the basement if my milking room gets finished. I realized yesterday that there is a mouse problem in the basement. There’s mouse poop and the place smells like mouse urine. You can tell there’s a ton of mice.

My sister and her boyfriend live in a room in the basement, and she has a lot of boxes of random stuff. I’ve asked her before to throw her trash away or sort some of her stuff so the basement isn’t just full of her things. It looks like a hoarder’s house on tv. I used to not be able to walk through the basement, but eventually someone made a path. She’ll flip it on me and not clean up, but because my milker is going to be down there it won’t be just her space anymore. They have food lying out. Food and lots of boxes for them to live in is a bad combination. My parents also have stuff they need to go through and throw out. Going down there makes me sad. I told my parents the mice WILL be making there way to the main level of the house soon. We already have a serious mouse problem in the garage with my mom putting bags of dog food on shelves and forgetting it’s there and buying more dog food. I’m probably going to just start tossing stuff if no one helps or tells me what I can’t throw away. I know that might lead to a little theater of hurt feelings. Humans shouldn’t live in trash and mouse infestation. I don’t want my milking machine to have mice chewing it too. Her dog has caused damage to the house already. She’s an adult. This is just unacceptable. The house is a year old.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow. Lots going on in your home. Too bad you can't just move out.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That is a lot to deal with. If you love the property and there’s a lot of acreage, would it be possible to make your own little place there? Have a small, simple house and barn in an area you could fence off and have for just you, your animals, and your things?


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

FizzyGoats said:


> That is a lot to deal with. If you love the property and there’s a lot of acreage, would it be possible to make your own little place there? Have a small, simple house and barn in an area you could fence off and have for just you, your animals, and your things?


I do dream of that but don’t have the money for that! I loved the idea of a family homestead, but the reality is that it comes with a lot of stress. When people argue about helping and say it’s not their responsibility to help, the work load piles up and feels like a burden. No one else feeds the goats because they can’t understand what to feed them or how much. That’s not a problem with me but for some reason that’s my fault. I try to show them. I write it down. I’ve come to not trust anyone else to feed them properly. My dad sometimes helps me bring them to the house to milk them and he will clean the machine for me if he has time. I’m very grateful for that. My mom helped me make a giant batch of scrambled eggs for all the birds today. That was nice of her. I needed that. My sister’s boyfriend is offering to help clean the basement with me. If my family can come together to help each other do things, chores and projects will be so much easier. We haven’t canned a thing from the gardens because each one of us avoids the responsibility. I’ve suggested making it a fun family night. I believe doing things together helps build trust and opens up conversations. My dad saw my sister’s dog’s behavior yesterday while he went with me to help me feed the goats. The goats spill a bit of feed when they eat, and the dog tries to eat it through the fence. I don’t know why the dog is out, but he just keeps popping up. My mom says it’s cute to see him following me around. It’s NOT fun for me. My dad saw the animal’s posture. I told him how I believe the dog will bite me if I go back to the trough to feed the goats their next scoop of feed. He agreed with my assessment of the dog’s body language. Then the dog snapped at one of the goats through the fence. We got my sister to take him in the house. My dad discussed keeping the dog inside while I am feeding the animals. It might help if I’m not the only “villain” and other people see his behavior.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Youve got some very adult thinking! I like your ideas. Im glad your Dad witnessed the dogs behavior, and is willing to help you fix some of the problem.
Good of the boyfriend to offer help to clean up the mess. If he has a truck, load the trash and junk, take it to the dump! 
Keep working, it sounds like some are slowly coming to understand your ideas!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

It’s sounds like your family is right on the cusp of coming together and making a homestead work. I hope it happens for all of you. And I hope the dog can be out of the picture and out of his own misery soon, and at least out of the way and not causing harm until then.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You should be very proud of yourself.
You are so smart in the way you are handling things, keep up the good work. 

I would say, put up a hotline so the dog won’t reach through the fence.
But keeping the dog inside while you go outside is wise.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks again, all. You guys helped me feel much more confident about this and trusting my intuition. I feel guilty about complaining so much in this thread, especially if someone googles my herd name and sees my posts…I needed the support , though!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

It is good to rant. If you didnt you would go crazy


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Tanya said:


> It is good to rant. If you didnt you would go crazy


It was a rant that had been coming on for awhile! I felt it eating me up and figured people on this site would understand it best!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is good to get it out.
Keeping things bottled up, isn’t good for anyone. We are here for you.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Too long to read version: Baby goat is OK! Sister’s dog went after him. Sister angrily moving out with dog.

My sister’s dog tried to kill Pumpkin Spice yesterday, but I saw it coming, rushed over there, realizing Pumpkin was approaching the dog. I held the dog to the couch as hard as I could while he tried to bite me and go after the goat. Pumpkin saw me and jumped on the couch and froze in fear. I don’t know how I did it, but I slipped my hand through Pumpkin’s collar, swished him up in the air, and caught him with my right hand while holding the frenzied dog by the back of the neck and collar. It was such a terrifying situation. Thank God I got there in time. It makes me so nauseous to remember.

Pumpkin had slipped out of my room when I opened the door to go to the bathroom. Despite my sister insisting dog was just fine with the baby…surprise! I know I should have been more careful. But WHY is THIS dog allowed free reign? The other dogs are put away in rooms, but he gets the rest of the house? What has happened here?

I told my sister what happened, and she immediately blamed the dog’s behavior on a rash he has right now in his armpits. Really. No apology. No acknowledgment of the situation. No asking if the goat and I are ok. I put the dog in the basement where her room is. I didn’t touch him. The ecollar system worked very well for this. He chewed, scratched the door, and barked for hours. My mom has decided that’s enough. My dad, too, seems to believe that’s enough as well.

Dog has gotten worse. Dog might be having small seizures. He sits in one place doing weird neck motions. He doesn’t play anymore, just neurotically chases things. He is always dancing between play chasing other dogs and fighting them. Dog fights are every other day without clear triggers. He is ready to bite anyone for touching him. At all times, he seems to be looking for a reason to snap. He hasn’t actually bitten a person this past month, but that’s because everyone is so careful. My sister makes up an excuse every time and blames everything and everyone except her dog. We all walk around him watching him carefully.

My parents and I were reflecting on our promise to Treasure to take care of her kid. Treasure hated this dog. I keep that in the back of my head as a warning. The animals sense something is wrong with this dog. He was in the basement a few days ago, and the other dogs (2 Great Danes, my Bluetick, the senile cocker spaniel) started playing with each other and the goat. It was very cute and gentle. Healthy play. We talked about how peaceful it was, how it felt like we could breathe, how we haven’t seen the dogs play inside for months. Mom said, “I have my house back!” The next day, the dog attacked my sister’s boyfriend’s dog. My parents told me if he goes after the goat, then he has to go.

Last night, my sister was irate with everyone.😒 Surprise. All I said to her was I think her dog is at a high risk of biting someone or killing another dog in the house. He should be in the basement more often away from other animals and isolated, so he has alone time and can’t attack other animals that approach the living room. (Didn’t say this to her: I think this is the bare minimum of dog ownership.) She tried to get a reaction by asking me angrily if I’m saying she should put her dog down. The thing is, that comment no longer makes anyone in the house feel bad for her. We all don’t care anymore about the guilt trip. Everyone, I did real good! I kept my cool and only talked in facts. I kept all emotion out of it. Hard to do!

She’s moving out. I know she wants to be the victim, but no one cares anymore about the melodrama. It isn’t about petty drama. The dog is dangerous. It’s only a matter of time now. I’m wondering if she herself is just before the stage of acceptance that dog needs to be put to sleep. She can’t let go. It’s just making it so hard for her. I’m worried she is going to break. It’s not healthy, and I feel her emotions are building to something very bad. I don’t know what’s going to happen. I fear for her. I sympathize about putting dog down, really, but she has done the bare minimum to protect others and her dog. It would be easier if she accepted her dog’s behavior as a progressively terminal medical condition. He has a ton of physical issues already. He is not healthy in mind and body. The lumps on his belly have grown. I’m hoping he gets diagnosed with something that helps her make peace with letting the dog go. I also hope she forgives herself and let’s go of her resentments toward the rest of the family.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow. How sad but glad she is moving out. That dog should have been put down long ago. He isn't living a good life either.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

You did good


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I will remember all advice given and remember to have confidence and rationality next time I see her. I will say nothing to provoke her and will keep in mind ways my words could be distorted by her searching mind. You guys really helped me with this! It gives me peace. I’m no longer divided. I know her dog needs to go, and because of everyone here I don’t feel the guilt about it I used to feel.

Plus, I’ve had a stressful time since last weekend with Treasure’s kidding and eventual loss. Seeing this dog that looks weirdly like her (orange and white), suffering and making everyone else suffer…It’s kind of putting things into a new context. I lost a wonderful goat the family loved spending time with, and here’s this dog that looks like her draining joy from the household. I think my parents also feel the strangeness. For whatever reason I can’t quite explain, saying goodbye to him seems much easier (or at least telling my sister to say goodbye or move out with him seems easier). I don’t know if I feel impartial from Treasure’s passing, since I just went through the process of drawing a line between emotions and wants vs the best interest of the animal. It seems so very clear dog needs to go even if my sister moves out and doesn’t speak to us for months. It’s just what’s best for the farm right now. It’s weirdly easy to say! Thanks all! You’ve really helped me with this!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Im happy shes moving out. I just hope everything is okay with all of you after that.❤


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Poor pumpkin! He must have terrified! Btw I have a dog named Pumpkin!

Heres my baby! He is one of our 9 dogs. He just turned 3 the 10th of this month!☺


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> Poor pumpkin! He must have terrified! Btw I have a dog named Pumpkin!
> 
> Heres my baby! He is one of our 9 dogs. He just turned 3 the 10th of this month!☺
> View attachment 213780
> View attachment 213781


He was really quiet and wide-eyed. I won’t forget those innocent blue eyes staring at me while I held back the crazy dog! Pumpkin was completely quiet until we got to the hallway of my room. Then he just started screaming. 😢

Pumpkin is a great name! He looks cute and fluffy. My personal dog is named Maple May. I named her after a bear in the game Animal Crossing with a sweet and gentle personality. It’s amazing how great Maple is with the goat. She was begging him to lay next to her last night.🤣😭 Pawing in his direction and whining because he was sleeping at the edge of the bed. Can’t get enough of these two cuties! So wholesome. I hope my sister finds a good dog some day and learns they are meant to add joy, not stress, to your life.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You have come so far, its amazing. You are very intelligent & mature. I hope your Sister can learn from you


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> You have come so far, its amazing. You are very intelligent & mature. I hope your Sister can learn from you


You guys, Tylenol, and coffee have helped with a lot of headaches!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

First, way to save Pumpkin! So glad you were quick and brave and able to stop an attack. After all you went through with losing Treasure, I’m so relieved you were able to keep her baby safe. 

And way to go. I’m glad you stayed calm and focused on logic and fact. If you do that, there’s really nothing someone in the wrong can say (other than trying their best to turn it into an emotional debate). I’m glad your mom and dad are on the same page now. I hope your sister is able to see the light soon, for her sake and the dog’s.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good job. 👍 

Adorable animals you have there.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> He was really quiet and wide-eyed. I won’t forget those innocent blue eyes staring at me while I held back the crazy dog! Pumpkin was completely quiet until we got to the hallway of my room. Then he just started screaming. 😢
> 
> Pumpkin is a great name! He looks cute and fluffy. My personal dog is named Maple May. I named her after a bear in the game Animal Crossing with a sweet and gentle personality. It’s amazing how great Maple is with the goat. She was begging him to lay next to her last night.🤣😭 Pawing in his direction and whining because he was sleeping at the edge of the bed. Can’t get enough of these two cuties! So wholesome. I hope my sister finds a good dog some day and learns they are meant to add joy, not stress, to your life.
> View attachment 213782
> View attachment 213783


Awww!! How cute!!! They look great together❤ Again so happy for you!❤❤❤🌷🎉🎉🎉


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

My sister took her dog to the vet for his armpits today and talked to them for awhile. He does have infected armpits and likely more infection in other places. She thinks he IS having seizures and noted his personality is completely different than last time she saw him. He was extremely fearful and snapped at the vet when they gave him a shot. Last month he let them trim his nails, and they didn’t think he would need a muzzle his last visit. This time was different. With the personality changes, seizures, appetite changes, and aggression, the vet believes he most likely has a progressive brain tumor. That was actually my guess! Weird. It could be a thyroid issue because it is linked to aggression, and he has gained weight. He is going to be on a powder for GI problems and pain for 2 months. If he doesn’t improve, she is going to do an MRI. Personally, that’s a lot of money for an aggressive dog. I think if he didn’t improve, MRI time should be euthanasia time. If he has a brain tumor, he is going to get a lot worse, and the treatment for it involves a drug similar to one that gave him seizures. So MRI that would confirm or deny a tumor results in the same outcome either way.

My sister is on speaking terms with me again. I listened to her. She felt better that his aggression is health related, and there’s nothing she did to cause this. I reassured her as well that she can make peace with his issues and not feel the guilt she’s been carrying. She was really upset. I picked up on some feelings of relief. I don’t know if she’s ready to admit it, but I think a part of her is glad to know there is something really wrong with the dog, and her stress with him might be coming to an end. I told her he was not a dog that could ever have been rehabbed. There is just no one that could have made him a happy dog. She said she thinks he is just miserable. He is going to be wearing a muzzle when out around people and dogs. She has decided to keep her in her room when he can’t be watched. She’s also still moving out soon, which is good, since I can’t take another 2 months maybe seeing if the magical powder will help or dog tries to rip someone’s face off. She did still try to blame others for his aggression, particularly my mother. I’m hoping the thought her dog has a brain tumor sinks in and frees her from these thoughts of blame and wanting to pay for an MRI on such a 💩show dog.

Another weird day here!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> My sister took her dog to the vet for his armpits today and talked to them for awhile. He does have infected armpits and likely more infection in other places. She thinks he IS having seizures and noted his personality is completely different than last time she saw him. He was extremely fearful and snapped at the vet when they gave him a shot. Last month he let them trim his nails, and they didn’t think he would need a muzzle his last visit. This time was different. With the personality changes, seizures, appetite changes, and aggression, the vet believes he most likely has a progressive brain tumor. That was actually my guess! Weird. It could be a thyroid issue because it is linked to aggression, and he has gained weight. He is going to be on a powder for GI problems and pain for 2 months. If he doesn’t improve, she is going to do an MRI. Personally, that’s a lot of money for an aggressive dog. I think if he didn’t improve, MRI time should be euthanasia time. If he has a brain tumor, he is going to get a lot worse, and the treatment for it involves a drug similar to one that gave him seizures. So MRI that would confirm or deny a tumor results in the same outcome either way.
> 
> My sister is on speaking terms with me again. I listened to her. She felt better that his aggression is health related, and there’s nothing she did to cause this. I reassured her as well that she can make peace with his issues and not feel the guilt she’s been carrying. She was really upset. I picked up on some feelings of relief. I don’t know if she’s ready to admit it, but I think a part of her is glad to know there is something really wrong with the dog, and her stress with him might be coming to an end. I told her he was not a dog that could ever have been rehabbed. There is just no one that could have made him a happy dog. She said she thinks he is just miserable. He is going to be wearing a muzzle when out around people and dogs. She has decided to keep her in her room when he can’t be watched. She’s also still moving out soon, which is good, since I can’t take another 2 months maybe seeing if the magical powder will help or dog tries to rip someone’s face off. She did still try to blame others for his aggression, particularly my mother. I’m hoping the thought her dog has a brain tumor sinks in and frees her from these thoughts of blame and wanting to pay for an MRI on such a 💩show dog.
> 
> Another weird day here!


Oh wow...thats a lot..


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh wow...thats a lot..


The day he passes, I’ll be sorry for her, but…certainly feeling cakes, rainbows, and ice cream on the inside.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> The day he passes, I’ll be sorry for her, but…certainly feeling cakes, rainbows, and ice cream on the inside.


Oh.....I see LOL😂


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

I am amazed a vet would want to take such extreme measures for an aggressive dog. I am just flabbergasted! 

There are so many wonderful dogs who need a home, it's a shame he couldn't just be put down and have her find a sweet rescue dog who would be so grateful for a loving home.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So sorry you had to go through all of this but you handled it very well.

They actually make mouth guards for dogs that are similar to a muzzle but a caged style that allows them to pant, drink and eat while wearing it. If she needs other options on waiting for him to be "deemed" to be put down.

Hang in there.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

tiffin said:


> I am amazed a vet would want to take such extreme measures for an aggressive dog. I am just flabbergasted!
> 
> There are so many wonderful dogs who need a home, it's a shame he couldn't just be put down and have her find a sweet rescue dog who would be so grateful for a loving home.


This is almost exactly what my vet told me when I was struggling with an aggressive dog who had a neurological disorder. The vet and I (and trainers and behaviorists) tried everything, but when I finally realized there was no saving this one, I was able to adopt a dog who has turned into the most amazing family/farm dog I’ve ever had.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I really hope she finds an awesome dog after this! I keep thinking about all the other dogs she could have adopted instead. She should have taken him back to animal control the second time I met him, and he bit every person and every dog in the house. This aggression didn’t really come out of the blue. He’s just gotten much weirder.

The masses on his belly are most likely lypomas. This is actually the second time a vet has told her he may have a brain tumor.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I once had a young dog (2 year old) that came from a litter of pups belonging to family members of my oldest grandchild. For the grandchild, this pup came to live with me because the Mother dog and remaining pups were going to the shelter. The older that pup became, the meaner he got. I had to crate him when company was here, while he barked, bit the crate door, and growled the whole time. He once tried to attack my eldest grandchild's 4 year old half brother through the bars of a heavy duty wire crate. The response of the children's Mom was, "Oh, he acts just like Sassy (the dogs Mom) did." Ding, ding, alarm bells were ringing. 

One unfortunate evening, this dog (Storm) was being food aggressive towards my personal protection dog who was separated and being fed inside her own crate. Her name was Shade and she was my 9 year old Wolf Hybrid and constant companion. Shade went into a rage, and more than likely would have tried her level best to mangle Storm if given the opportunity. I took Storm by the collar to take him into another room behind a closed door, and he turned on me. Hackles raised, teeth bared, growling, barking, and trying to back me down. Shade went berserk, Storm ramped up. 

The end result was having no choice other than beating Storm off with a broom until I backed him into the corner while he bit that broom numerous times and repeatedly lunged at me. The leashes were then hanging within arms reach and I made a loop by threading the fastener through the handle and tossed it successfully over his head. Storm was taken outside by using the broom handle for distance control to keep him from attacking me, and tied firmly to the basketball goal while I came back inside for a firearm.

It was the only time my heart didn't break from taking the life of an any type of animal.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

NigerianNewbie said:


> I once had a young dog (2 year old) that came from a litter of pups belonging to family members of my oldest grandchild. For the grandchild, this pup came to live with me because the Mother dog and remaining pups were going to the shelter. The older that pup became, the meaner he got. I had to crate him when company was here, while he barked, bit the crate door, and growled the whole time. He once tried to attack my eldest grandchild's 4 year old half brother through the bars of a heavy duty wire crate. The response of the children's Mom was, "Oh, he acts just like Sassy (the dogs Mom) did." Ding, ding, alarm bells were ringing.
> 
> One unfortunate evening, this dog (Storm) was being food aggressive towards my personal protection dog who was separated and being fed inside her own crate. Her name was Shade and she was my 9 year old Wolf Hybrid and constant companion. Shade went into a rage, and more than likely would have tried her level best to mangle Storm if given the opportunity. I took Storm by the collar to take him into another room behind a closed door, and he turned on me. Hackles raised, teeth bared, growling, barking, and trying to back me down. Shade went berserk, Storm ramped up.
> 
> ...


That answers why they took the mother dog to the shelter! Yikes! It’s great you had a broom near by at that time. This dog is so close to that. Your story is a reminder that this dog is going to do that.

He’s gone after people before, and it takes several people to get the dog away from someone or something he’s cornered or is attacking. Last year, he grabbed my wrist when I went to pet him and wouldn’t let go. Several of us tried to get him to drop my arm, he left bruises and a little blood, but I pulled my arm out of his mouth when he let go to rev up and snap at me with full intention to mutilate this time while my sister pulled him away. That really would have been a great end point in his life. And she tells me now to give him food rewards when I think he’s being aggressive! She has sealed his bad moments away in her memory.

He’s drawn blood a few times, a few teeth marks here and there, other dogs and turkeys have had a few holes in them, and he nearly ripped my mom’s ear off. I feel incredibly nervous to be alone with the dog. My sister glosses over most incidents and downplays it. I’m sure if he doesn’t have a brain tumor, my sister will continue her life denying how bad the dog is until he kills her boyfriend’s dog when they move into their apartment. Or he will really hurt them or a stranger. He would certainly bite a child that approaches him. I sincerely hope the dog acts sick, and she decides to euthanize him. My dad is a few more arguments about the dog’s aggression away from making the decision for her. Like your experience, when dogs act aggressive, the dog doesn’t bite gentler next time. The aggression almost always gets worse. Every time he fights another dog or snaps at a person, it seems he gets easier to trigger. I read an article that suggested aggressive dogs jump stages, and each time you have to assume the worst stage will become the norm. They can also go to killing someone by jumping several stages ahead.

This dog just doesn’t have the redeemable qualities to fight fate for anyway. The dog she describes doesn’t exist and never has!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

It also sounds like the dog is suffering physically with all the health issues. I would put him down...... and a long time ago.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

@Emrcornerranch if it would help please consider letting family members read about Storm. Can't deny I was the "bad guy" for a little while, though that mattered not so much to me. I tolerated that demon dog longer than I should have, because they were going to get him when they found another place to live, etc. Even after the dog tried to go after their child! Told them, he couldn't be trusted, replied he would make a good watch dog. 

I am very experienced in training dogs, taught obedience levels 1-3, intermediate and level 1 agility for 23 years combined. Currently both my dogs have CGC, level 2 obedience, and level 1 agility, certificates for both. And 1 (one) has level 3 obedience, guardian, search and rescue, plus therapy dog certificates. Storm was a well trained CGC and level 2 obedience certified dog and was accomplished at intermediate agility. He was full of aggression, dominance, and could care less whether or not his behavior was pleasing to his master. And he required his own personal space and lots of redirection. 

When he got to be about 1 1/2 years old, he steadily became untrustworthy and I had to constantly monitor his body language, keep him from personal contact with people and other unfamiliar dogs. Then it got to the point, he couldn't be trusted around my dog Shade, or any other person, even family. The evening he turned on me, he would not back down, be submissive, obey any commands.... he only wanted a piece of me and Shade. A person should not have to tolerate an untrustworthy, aggressive dog and I understand there can be family dynamics weighing in the mix. With all my heart, I hope it doesn't escalate any more with the dog you've been describing. Though the reality is, it will.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Sadly. Its those kind of dogs that end up in the wrong hands and are used for the wrong reasons


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

NigerianNewbie said:


> @Emrcornerranch if it would help please consider letting family members read about Storm. Can't deny I was the "bad guy" for a little while, though that mattered not so much to me. I tolerated that demon dog longer than I should have, because they were going to get him when they found another place to live, etc. Even after the dog tried to go after their child! Told them, he couldn't be trusted, replied he would make a good watch dog.
> 
> I am very experienced in training dogs, taught obedience levels 1-3, intermediate and level 1 agility for 23 years combined. Currently both my dogs have CGC, level 2 obedience, and level 1 agility, certificates for both. And 1 (one) has level 3 obedience, guardian, search and rescue, plus therapy dog certificates. Storm was a well trained CGC and level 2 obedience certified dog and was accomplished at intermediate agility. He was full of aggression, dominance, and could care less whether or not his behavior was pleasing to his master. And he required his own personal space and lots of redirection.
> 
> When he got to be about 1 1/2 years old, he steadily became untrustworthy and I had to constantly monitor his body language, keep him from personal contact with people and other unfamiliar dogs. Then it got to the point, he couldn't be trusted around my dog Shade, or any other person, even family. The evening he turned on me, he would not back down, be submissive, obey any commands.... he only wanted a piece of me and Shade. A person should not have to tolerate an untrustworthy, aggressive dog and I understand there can be family dynamics weighing in the mix. With all my heart, I hope it doesn't escalate any more with the dog you've been describing. Though the reality is, it will.


His history of aggression really sounds creepily like Storm.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Dog has been staying in their room in the basement when they are not home. While they were looking at apartments yesterday, he ripped apart some things in their room. They were quite upset when they got home. My sister was a bit irritated that my parents and I didn’t clean her room up or stop her dog while she was gone. Today, I heard him going bananas down there. It sounded like plates crashing. My parents told me to resist the temptation to see what he ruined. They told me they will have to get used to this. It’s really true that she is going to have to get used to the new reality in which everyone else in the house is no longer watching him, letting him out to go potty, or stopping him from destroying the house. Pretty soon she and her boyfriend will be on their own with him. If they move an hour away, no one here will spend two hours driving just to take her dog outside to go to the bathroom. He will also be destroying their apartment. No one else will be there to stop dog fights. I’m so happy we are so close to dog being out of the house!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully she will face reality sooner than later.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m glad your parents stopped you from going down to see what the dog was doing. It sounds like they’ve really turned the page and I’m happy you now have their support. And yep, your sister is going to have to get used to it. Hopefully they find a place soon. And hopefully your sister realizes how serious her dog’s issues are and makes sure he can’t hurt another living thing.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

A good dose of reality and sole responsibility for the dog has been long overdue. I know you have a lot of compassion for animals, even this one, deep down. (Love/hate relationship) Please, try your best to tune out whatever the dog is doing in the basement. Having animals of any kind takes dedication and commitment 24/7. This could be the game changer for your sister. 🤞


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Well, the dog is at her apartment now. They moved out but are still working on getting all their stuff out. They’ll be out of town next week, so I’ll probably be watching their dogs here. So that’s just a bit more stress before I won’t see the dog again for awhile! Vet confirmed he is having seizures that are slowly getting worse most likely from a brain tumor. My sister is preparing herself for saying goodbye.

Something wonderful happened today! My sister 😭is now a fiancée! Her boyfriend has been so good for her (and she’s been good for him). I’m very happy today! I’m glad they moved out for many reasons. She wanted to be engaged if they were going to live together. I hope they continue to balance each other, and things work out for them. I think her fiancée is a wonderful man.😭


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad things are working out.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> Well, the dog is at her apartment now. They moved out but are still working on getting all their stuff out. They’ll be out of town next week, so I’ll probably be watching their dogs here. So that’s just a bit more stress before I won’t see the dog again for awhile! Vet confirmed he is having seizures that are slowly getting worse most likely from a brain tumor. My sister is preparing herself for saying goodbye.
> 
> Something wonderful happened today! My sister 😭is now a fiancée! Her boyfriend has been so good for her (and she’s been good for him). I’m very happy today! I’m glad they moved out for many reasons. She wanted to be engaged if they were going to live together. I hope they continue to balance each other, and things work out for them. I think her fiancée is a wonderful man.😭
> View attachment 215905


Im dying over here in the single corner LOL😂😂😂..........Its Sad I........ know .....😭😭😭😭😭😭😭


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> Im dying over here in the single corner LOL😂😂😂..........Its Sad I........ know .....😭😭😭😭😭😭😭


Me too😭 Where them boys that like to build goat pens in their spare time hiding??


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> Me too😭 Where them boys that like to build goat pens in their spare time hiding??


I know right????!??!?!? Like, where they be hiding???????😭😭😭😭😭 I found a guy who I really liked........then he did some stupid stuff involving forging names on checks...😶... Nope! Not da man for me!😤


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> I know right????!??!?!? Like, where they be hiding???????😭😭😭😭😭 I found a guy who I really liked........then he did some stupid stuff involving forging names on checks...😶... Nope! Not da man for me!😤


That’s crazy! Glad you knew not to stick with that!
If I ever see a strapping young cowboy buying bundles of t posts at tractor supply with a shirt that says I’m single and think goats and ducks are adorable…that’s my man. I’m sorry, but finders keepers!😍 a girl can dream LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> That’s crazy! Glad you knew not to stick with that!
> If I ever see a strapping young cowboy buying bundles of t posts at tractor supply pwith a shirt that says I’m single and think goats and ducks are adorable…that’s my man. I’m sorry, but finders keepers!😍 a girl can dream LOL


We weren't dating or anything like that, we were just friends and I know he liked me, and yes lol, I liked him too lol. But we aren't friends anymore....


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Emrcornerranch said:


> That’s crazy! Glad you knew not to stick with that!
> If I ever see a strapping young cowboy buying bundles of t posts at tractor supply pwith a shirt that says I’m single and think goats and ducks are adorable…that’s my man. I’m sorry, but finders keepers! a girl can dream LOL


Lol if only it was that easy. Coming from someone who has been happily married for 16 years just be patient and he will come around. My husband is not a rancher or even close to a farm boy but he loves me so puts up with my animal craziness and goes out of his way to help and support me any way he can. So sometimes THE guy is just hidden very well


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> Lol if only it was that easy. Coming from someone who has been happily married for 16 years just be patient and he will come around. My husband is not a rancher or even close to a farm boy but he loves me so puts up with my animal craziness and goes out of his way to help and support me any way he can. So sometimes THE guy is just hidden very well


So true.......but cant we young gals keep an eye out anyway?.......lol.... Ive never dated before so im still waiting.......if it ever happens lol..


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> So true.......but cant we young gals keep an eye out anyway?.......lol.... Ive never dated before so im still waiting.......if it ever happens lol..


Yes. The t post thing is my hallmark movie. What’s so romantic about Christmas tree farms that puts them in so many movies this time of year? If I were in a hallmark film, it’d be Cowboy Ken buying t posts, and tractor supply sponsoring the wedding at the end and giving guests bundles of t posts and fencing!🤣


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> Yes. The t post thing is my hallmark movie. What’s so romantic about Christmas tree farms that puts them in so many movies this time of year? If I were in a hallmark film, it’d be Cowboy Ken buying t posts, and tractor supply sponsoring the wedding at the end and giving guests bundles of t posts and fencing!🤣


Hahahah!!😂😂😂😂😂😂😂 I love it! LOL😂😂😂😂


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I would attend that wedding just for the guest gifts. 

My 22 year old son is pretty sure there’s a shortage of young women who are low drama, like the outdoors, and love animals. You all just haven’t found the one yet but they’re out there.  I met my husband when I was 16. We’ve been married 26 years next month, and neither of us would have predicted what our life would be and all the crazy animals we’d have. You don’t have to meet the perfect person, just someone supportive who finds your brand of crazy endearing and possibly adorable. Lol. That seems to go a long way.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I think life is too short to.worry about romance & men
Sorry...I enjoyed my life, and if they wanted to be a part of it. Be a friend first. So much to do. And so many things to achieve. I was single longer than Ive been married. Ive had a great life! With or without a spouse. 😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> I would attend that wedding just for the guest gifts.
> 
> My 22 year old son is pretty sure there’s a shortage of young women who are low drama, like the outdoors, and love animals. You all just haven’t found the one yet but they’re out there.  I met my husband when I was 16. We’ve been married 26 years next month, and neither of us would have predicted what our life would be and all the crazy animals we’d have. You don’t have to meet the perfect person, just someone supportive who finds your brand of crazy endearing and possibly adorable. Lol. That seems to go a long way.


Happy early Anniversary!!!! Good advice right there!😭😭😭😭❤❤


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

The fairytale of the bad dog is coming to an end tomorrow at 10:30 at the vet. Thankfully🙏🏻, it wasn’t anything of mine or me. He got loose from his collar while my sister’s fiancé was walking him and went after a dog outside their apartment. He chased the dog and owner into a building and up the stairs to the man’s apartment door. The other dog didn’t fight him or anything. According to her the other dog is ok and the owner didn’t get bit…but I’m expecting that isn’t as true as she hopes…It sounds like some damage had to have been done.

She’s decided he’s dangerous, she might get sued, and she can’t handle the stress any more. We’ve been awaiting something like this to happen and her eyes to open. It is still very sad for her. I feel her pain. She told me she has been too afraid something like this will happen to walk her dog. That isn’t right! She’s been working with a trainer again as well. They’ve been working to change his medications. I told her there is just nothing that can fix this dog. He might be better for awhile before doing something terrifying again. The bar has just been set to a terrifying new level of behavior. It was sudden and unpredictable. You never know what he might do.

This isn’t how I thought his end would come exactly. I didn’t think he would chase a stranger and their dog…I thought he would harm a dog he knows or bite a person that tries to stop him from doing something. This incident is all the more reason the dog needs to go, and she deserves to be able to move on from this! I hope she doesn’t reconsider! She would be so much better off without this animal. I’m hoping he didn’t disturb anyone near us when he was roaming unsupervised, but I’m betting people around here would have let us know or the dog would have been shot.

Sad for her. Any advice from you guys on how to help her and be sensitive about the situation? I don’t want her to think I am rubbing this in her face or enjoying the dog’s life ending. I want her to know she’s making the right decision without acting like this makes me happy.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Maybe find a good picture of her and the dog and put in a frame to remember the good times or make her favorite treat or meal and take it to her and just support her, let her know you empathize with her pain and that she’s doing the kindest thing she can for her dog. I’m glad her stress and the dog’s suffering will be over soon, but that doesn’t make it less heartbreaking for her. 

I’m relieved the dog and owner didn’t get hurt. That was a scary situation that could have ended badly.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

FizzyGoats said:


> Maybe find a good picture of her and the dog and put in a frame to remember the good times or make her favorite treat or meal and take it to her and just support her, let her know you empathize with her pain and that she’s doing the kindest thing she can for her dog. I’m glad her stress and the dog’s suffering will be over soon, but that doesn’t make it less heartbreaking for her.
> 
> I’m relieved the dog and owner didn’t get hurt. That was a scary situation that could have ended badly.


I think I’ll ask her if she wants a remembrance or if she isn’t ready yet. I think something from the first week she took him in would be great. There are cute pictures of when he got along with other dogs as well. I have some cute ones of my dog and hers sleeping together in a chair when they first met. A photo of each type would be very sweet for her, I think.

The “kindest thing” is so, so true. It’s way better than dying at animal control, as though he was never loved and adopted by her.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Go to your sister. Put your arms around her. And let her cry.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Like said above.

Just let her know you are there for her. Tell her you are sorry this has to happen but it for her and her and the people around her's best interest. And she can be at peace knowing she gave him all the chances one could ask for, but in the end. It just didn't work out like we wanted it to.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Her fiancé told her not to put him down and made her feel guilty even though she thinks it’s the right thing to do. He wants to wait until he attacks another dog or a person again. I’m very disappointed in him for questioning her decision and making her feel guilty. I’m also upset with her dog trainer for telling her and her fiancé euthanasia is unwarranted and that the dog’s behavior is because she can’t control him. I don’t think the dog is suitable for anyone who isn’t able to give him a 100% controlled environment. That is a very stressful way for an owner to live. He will never be predictable. He’s just getting worse as he ages, and he’s a danger to public safety after the incident this morning. The trainer says they should have given him treats when he saw the dog to calm him down. I don’t think the trainer understands how intense the dog gets. I honestly think the trainer should just take him. I’m frustrated that my sister isn’t going to find peace any time soon. This dog has her life going in circles. I was so hoping the cycle with the dog was over…


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Obviously they have the wrong trainer. Why is that dog not wearing a muzzle when out? And wait till someone gets bit? She could lose everything. Wait till that dog bites someone's kid. She could possibly go to jail and owe hundreds of thousands of dollars.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

One of my students just missed a whole week of school after he tried to pet his neighbor's rottweiler that was being walked on a leash. He had to have surgery and the wound is on his upper lip--so his face will be scarred.... I can't even imagine having a dog that would attack a child like that. She would feel terrible if her dog did something like that (or worse) to a child.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> Obviously they have the wrong trainer. Why is that dog not wearing a muzzle when out? And wait till someone gets bit? She could lose everything. Wait till that dog bites someone's kid. She could possibly go to jail and owe hundreds of thousands of dollars.


I’m totally with you on everything you said. Dog keeps being brought here for other family members (me) to watch when they go visit friends and family. Dog will be here for Christmas while they visit family 4 hours away for a few days. He keeps almost getting put down. Very little is done to prevent him from causing damage to animals or people. It’s just ridiculous…

I am proud my sister finally came around. She says the dog is making her miserable. He’s beginning to destroy their apartment as well. As soon as she came down to earth, other people who seemed supportive of her criticized her decision. My mom was one of them. The vet is very supportive after the dog tried to bite staff members trimming his nails.

Letting go of an animal is a hard decision that becomes so much harder emotionally when other people are upset by your decision. I felt this with my goat, Treasure, in October when I had a feeling it was time to end her suffering. I thought my sister was finally talking realistically and ready to begin moving forward. She and her fiancé have even been talking about waiting to have kids until after the dog passes away because they are afraid what the dog will do to their kids. The dog has taken over their lives, and they are trying to fix this dog by rowing against a fierce current.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Emrcornerranch said:


> He got loose from his collar while my sister’s fiancé was walking him and went after a dog outside their apartment. He chased the dog and owner into a building and up the stairs to the man’s apartment door. The other dog didn’t fight him or anything. According to her the other dog is ok and the owner didn’t get bit…but I’m expecting that isn’t as true as she hopes…It sounds like some damage had to have been done.





Emrcornerranch said:


> Her fiancé told her not to put him down and made her feel guilty even though she thinks it’s the right thing to do. He wants to wait until he attacks another dog or a person again.


The fiancé was responsible for keeping the dog under control at all times since he was in charge of him when this happened. He failed. The liability will fall 100% on the owner of this dog, your sister. Technically the fiancé won't/can't be held financially responsible unless a counter suit is filled by your sister. The dog has a reputation established already of being considered a threat to people and other animals and if known about when something else happens, it won't be a good outcome. Speaking as a reputable, highly experienced and retired professional dog trainer, what has been allegedly said by the current trainer is nothing more than a load of hogwash.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

💔 i am heartbroken to read so many people are not being supportive. Yes, there is such a thing asbright to life. But there is also a thing such as first do no harm. I am sorry your sister is in the middle of a tug of war. She should just do it and tell every one else to sod off. Just my opinion.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

NigerianNewbie said:


> The fiancé was responsible for keeping the dog under control at all times since he was in charge of him when this happened. He failed. The liability will fall 100% on the owner of this dog, your sister. Technically the fiancé won't/can't be held financially responsible unless a counter suit is filled by your sister. The dog has a reputation established already of being considered a threat to people and other animals and if known about when something else happens, it won't be a good outcome. Speaking as a reputable, highly experienced and retired professional dog trainer, what has been allegedly said by the current trainer is nothing more than a load of hogwash.


I feel the trainer is advising her client to endanger other people by downplaying aggressive behavior. I really think she’s out of line. I don’t see this dog’s life ending quietly surrounded by love at 12 years old. It’s going to be a bad ending. As a trainer, I think she should know that my sister and her fiancé can’t control him (most dog owners would have called it quits by now), and they will never be able to make the dog consistently well behaved. They are not a good match for this dog. I think it’s very concerning the trainer doesn’t recognize he is a dangerous dog. I really think his cute markings make people dismiss his behavior and potential for harm. I wonder if he was a solid, more plain looking dog if things would be different. He needs a very special type of lifestyle few would be able to provide, assuming the dog does not have a progressive brain tumor.

Anyone who has been around dogs can tell he isn’t right. He may be okay for a week or a couple of days. He wakes up with a level of excitement like a squirrel is in the yard but he is just aroused for no reason or wakes up and lurks around looking for something to snap at. It’s abnormal. I think the trainer is putting my sister in danger telling her she is wrong for wanting to put her dog to sleep. My sister could be sued if the dog does something. My big worry is that she is injured by her own dog. The damage to the apartment sounds like it’s getting worse. It’s so stressful for her. It would be great if the trainer would take the dog, since she cares so much and might be able to provide a stricter environment for the dog. I think waiting until there is severe fallout is so irresponsible for the trainer to suggest…


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

To me, putting him down is doing him a big favor. At this point it's your sister who is being the problem... Sorry to say.. as a owner of an animal it is our duty to do what's in our pets best interest. If he got loose and tried to hurt someone, they could kill him and he could suffer a lot in the process, OR she could have him put to sleep ever so painless, and peacefully. If she were my sister I would tell her to be a good owner and make the RIGHT decision. I think if it came to my DANGEROUS dog or another animal, OR a kid/person? I think I'd choose the one who IS the problem. I'd rather not sit in jail with law suits against me for being a non responsible person and my dog hurting/killing someone..

Maybe you should show your sister this post in the goat spot. Let her read through all the pages. Maybe all of our options might help OPEN her eyes. She has a dangerous dog that COULD kill someone or something!... This is so messed up to me. Why not just end the dogs suffering? Its clear he is not enjoying his life!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Tanya said:


> 💔 i am heartbroken to read so many people are not being supportive. Yes, there is such a thing asbright to life. But there is also a thing such as first do no harm. I am sorry your sister is in the middle of a tug of war. She should just do it and tell every one else to sod off. Just my opinion.


I think she should take responsibility to prevent tragedy. I can understand waiting until after Christmas. She was ready to face the difficult but sound decision that would end the anxiety and damage. I told her animal control may take him away, and he will be put down like he was never loved. I don’t think her fiancé has ever had to say goodbye to one of his animals since he was a child. I know inexperience makes it harder to cope with loss and accept when it may be an animal’s time to go. I don’t like that he is dragging this out. To me, the behavior in this dog is related to his brain the same as a dog barely walking around in its old age. His issues also happen to endanger the health of animals and people around him. I felt myself breathing easier thinking how I won’t have to worry for my sister and her physical and mental health when I thought the dog would be gone soon.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I 100% understand why she doesn't want to let him go, but she needs to wake up and realize this dog may kill someone. It's not just about her safety but the safety of others as well as the people she loves.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> To me, putting him down is doing him a big favor. At this point it's your sister who is being the problem... Sorry to say.. as a owner of an animal it is our duty to do what's in our pets best interest. If he got loose and tried to hurt someone, they could kill him and he could suffer a lot in the process, OR she could have him put to sleep ever so painless, and peacefully. If she were my sister I would tell her to be a good owner and make the RIGHT decision. I think if it came to my DANGEROUS dog or another animal, OR a kid/person? I think I'd choose the one who IS the problem. I'd rather not sit in jail with law suits against me for being a non responsible person and my dog hurting/killing someone..
> 
> Maybe you should show your sister this post in the goat spot. Let her read through all the pages. Maybe all of our options might help OPEN her eyes. She has a dangerous dog that COULD kill someone or something! And shame on her boyfriend for doing so.... This is so messed up to me. Why not just end the dogs suffering? Its clear he is not enjoying his life!


Her fiancé was even telling me recently how the dog’s quality of life has really gone down. The dog doesn’t seem happy and has really changed. I guess he just can’t let go. She’s almost put him down several times, but her fiancé get so upset about it. At the end of the day, the dog isn’t his. I think he’s being very immature and selfish. For the love of the dog, the dog needs to be stopped before something happens, and they have to live with the repercussions and guilt. They should stop being so torn up and do it. End the pain and turmoil. There are greener pastures. I wish the dog was ugly. I honestly think he would have been put to sleep by now. Looks shouldn’t have anything to do with it, but they do.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> Her fiancé was even telling me recently how the dog’s quality of life has really gone down. The dog doesn’t seem happy and has really changed. I guess he just can’t let go. She’s almost out him down several times, but her fiancé get so upset about it. At the end of the day, the dog isn’t his. I think he’s being very immature and selfish. For the love of the dog, the dog needs to be stopped before something happens, and they have to live with the repercussions and guilt. They should stop being so torn up and do it. End the pain and turmoil. There are greener pastures. I wish the dog was ugly. I honestly think he would have been put to sleep by now. Looks shouldn’t have anything to do with it, but they do.


Tell your sister that sparring the rod is hating the child. I'm sorry but that dog needs to go. He is a danger to anyone around him!!!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Facing a death is never easy and some people hold firm to a belief that a death by other than natural causes would be killing something, as in a type of murder. Once. a dog loved by everyone that met her, recovered from a stroke that left her without use of her hind quarters for about 2 (two) months until she strengthened. Approximately a year later she started having small seizures one right after the other every 10 (ten) minutes give or take. More than likely a small brain bleed. She wasn't aware of her surroundings, couldn't focus in on the sound of my voice and couldn't stand on her own. She was clearly suffering, and it was the time to make a heartbreaking decision. The unconditional love for this animal meant loving her enough to let her go to end the suffering and considering the quality of life she would have if she miraculously survived. Sometimes, euthanasia is the final act of love and kindness we can offer to a beloved animal.

From all I have read, the dog is clearly suffering mentally, is nothing more than a liability at this point, and is dangerous in a way that is escalating. Consider this tactic as an option; the sister could gift the dog, in writing (make a copy), to the fiancé since his admiration for and longing to hold on to the dog is so fierce. He would then be totally financially responsible for any and all damages to the apartment, get the opportunity to deal with authorities (apartment management, law officials, animal control, etc.) when the person and pet he chased identifies where the dog lives, the responsibility for any and all vet bills that accrue in the near future (change owner of record there also), have the tasks of walking, feeding, grooming and repairing/replacing the objects the dog is destroying, truly be in a legal position to make any and all decisions for the health and well-being of the dog, and also get a reality check in what it felt like to consider being sued because the dog harms other living beings. Merry Christmas Darling, your gift is my dog.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏 Everyone has said it well.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Yikes! I can't believe this is still going on. I like the idea of your sister giving the dog to her fiance. (Actually, I much prefer the idea of your sister standing up for herself and following through on her decision to put the dog down no matter what everyone else says or thinks, but I realize that not everyone has that kind of self confidence.) 

If the dog does live, it absolutely MUST be muzzled any time it leaves the house. No one can guarantee the dog won't get loose again, or that another dog (or person) won't come into its space even if it's not loose. It's like walking around with a lit stick of dynamite--not knowing the length of the fuse does not make it "safe". It's only safe until it blows up, and it's not a question of "if" but of "when".


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Today her fiancé told her that if the MRI shows a brain tumor in the dog’s brain when they have an MRI in January or February, he STILL wants to keep the dog around despite the obvious increasing danger and health of the dog. He seems to want the dog to die naturally. My sister will put the dog down despite his wishes if the dog has a confirmed tumor. I believe his wishing to keep the dog around no matter what shows his true issue of not letting go. He needs to work through those feelings and realize the selfishness. At the end of the day, he is causing his fiancé so much stress and putting her in danger around an unstable dog. If anything else, SHE is a human being and should be his first priority. I told her this today when she had another discussion with me. She sounds so drained.

I think as an inexperienced dog owner, he just doesn’t understand how selfish he’s being! He’s decided to work an extra two hours every day, leaving my sister alone with the dog even longer. I believe he is using work to avoid the situation. The work is work he could bring home to finish up at the apartment on his computer. His boss and coworkers even told him he need to be home more often. I know what’s going on. It doesn’t take a degree to understand he doesn’t want to be at home for some reason. I’m concerned about their relationship at this point. I think the dog might be the test for things. Hey, if they break up over this dog, at least they can figure out they are incompatible before kids are involved. I’m hoping they learn to communicate better and learn to work through serious conflicts. I hope at least the dog issue teaches them something.

She says she gives her fiancé about a week of actually muzzling the dog and helping her with him. She’s tired of being the only one trying to keep the dog under control. When I started this thread, I was the one in that position while she was at work or visiting friends. She used to be very dismissive of my concerns. Now that she’s the one watching the dog all the time, she shares my perspective. I know her fiancé being away from the dog except for a few hours every day is one of the big reasons he still thinks the dog is okay. I also REALLY think he needs to go to the next vet appointment with my sister and listen first hand to what the vet says about quality of life. The dog had a seizure in front of the vet today when my sister brought him in for blood work and to discuss the dog’s behavior. I think he needs a reality check. Apparently he has a stigma about his dog dying as well. It seems he really believes they will just live forever or pass on their own. It isn’t kind and loving to extend suffering when the outcome is losing the animal either way. My sister agrees there’s no miracle to fix this dog. They are just managing him, and she’s ready to be done with it. I think she needs to have another talk about his childish point of view. I talked to her today about putting the dog down if her fiancé can’t remember to muzzle the dog or keep the dog out of their bed in the middle of the night.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😮


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I am not a patient person- I'd take it to the vet, have him put down and let the chips fall as they may. If the fiance can't deal with it, bye bye- 
but, I am not advising that, that is just what I would do.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I visited their apartment and went out with them to dinner. I was very happy to see her fiancé muzzle the dog while giving treats. Outside, the dog wears two leashes now. One leash goes to his collar. Another leash goes to a pinch collar to use for “emergency corrections” and in case the dog gets out of his other collar. He is also wearing an electric collar except overnight. If they ALWAYS take him outside double leashed and muzzled, I think they are improving a lot! I know, though, that it’s a matter of time before the dog slips out or doesn’t get both leashes or a muzzle on. Assuming he has his electric collar on, and it’s charged, they can maintain control if he slips outside. I’m glad it’s up to them, and I’m not living with this! It’s better than living with this dog! So glad he’s outta here, and they are not trying to make other people responsible for him all the time.

I also got a better understanding of the fiancé’s point of view. He thinks the dog was not aggressive before he was put on medicine to calm him down. He believes the aggression is a side effect. I don’t think he understands what the dog was like before medication. He mistakenly believes the dog was just alarmingly hyper and impulsive. I think my sister hasn’t told him about his previous aggression because she doesn’t want to admit he has always been so unhinged since the day she got him. The second time I met the dog, he bit my arm. He bit my mother. I believe he also bit my sister. She claims her dog’s never bitten her…but I KNOW that isn’t true. The third time I met the dog he bit my father as well. He’s also gotten into dog fights as long as I’ve known the dog, but he is far more trigger happy and his intent to harm other dogs when he is upset has increased. So, I understand better why my sister’s fiancé wants to keep the dog alive. I believe he is mistaken and in denial. They are switching the dog’s medicines after Christmas, so seeing the dog on a different medicine might help her fiancé understand.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am so sorry that this is happening


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I’m happy my dog is such a wonderful part of my life. I knew the Bluetick Coonhound breed well before I got a dog from the breeder. I’m very happy I got the dog I did!


----------

